# Fishless cycling with ammonia



## J105 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm fishless cycling with Dr. Tim's Aquatics pure ammonia and it says 1 drop per gallon of water then it says to test it. Do I have to add ammonia in my tank everyday? It doesn't say just when it reaches a certain ppm. Thank you for our help.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure about Dr tims ammonia but generally speaking you're looking to get ammonia to 4 ppm,and keep it there or add the ammonut necessary to get 4ppm(originally) daily until you show nitrites.Then you dose every other day I beleive.More accurate info is available here http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html.This is the sites fishless(using ammonia) cycling sticky.
Good luck and ask what is not clear to you as many here have sucessfully fishlessed cycled.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

1.) First does the ammonia level to about 3-4. Wait 3 days and retest. If ammonia AND nitrites are 0, repeat the whole process. Do that a few more times...at least 3.

2.) Then do the same exact thing only this time wait only 2 days to retest. If the ammonia and nitrites are 0, repeat that whole process a few more times.

3.) Now do the same exact thing only this time wait only 24 hours to retest. If the ammonia and nitrites are 0, do it once more, and if they are 0 again...you're done. If after 24 hours the ammonia and nitrites are not 0....test them the next day and if they are 0 repeat step 3 until ammonia and nitrites disappear within 24 hours of dosing ammonia. I'd personally want 2 consistent 24-hour results before I put fish in the water.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Not sure about Dr tims ammonia but generally speaking you're looking to get ammonia to 4 ppm,and keep it there or add the ammonut necessary to get 4ppm(originally) daily until you show nitrites.Then you dose every other day I beleive.More accurate info is available here http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html.This is the sites fishless(using ammonia) cycling sticky.
> Good luck and ask what is not clear to you as many here have sucessfully fishlessed cycled.


That'd work 2.


----------

